# PMI Blade Tests via XRF and Rockwell Hardness of carry knives



## Bert2368 (Mar 1, 2019)

I found this quite interesting-

I don't know if this link has been posted here before?

Kurt of the YouTube channel "Luv Them Knives" has had Positive Materials Identification (PMI) testing done (on a rather better X-Ray Flouroscopy (XRF) machine than that which I have occasional access to!) on numerous knives.

Also, Rockwell C scale Hardness testing. This spreadsheet gives manufacturer's claim about alloy and and hardness next to their test results (if these have been published).

Here is a link to the spread sheet, it is organized by brand and model.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1OepNr_D4lqbdTFqdqWl1rmAd4bOzPzJe6J0iEWrdJGU/htmlview

Commenting on a video about a Chinese Ganzo/Firebird brand knife caused Kurt to post this link, he also explicitly said this is OK to share by posting here.


----------

